# Compressor suggestion.



## TheSin (Jan 21, 2020)

Hello, looking for input on a good compressor. 2-4 knobs max, where parts are easily obtainable. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 21, 2020)

6 knobs but the Delegate is one of the best I’ve come across.


----------



## falzhobel (Jan 21, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> 6 knobs but the Delegate is one of the best I’ve come across.



I'm currently building that one. Hope it sounds good !


----------



## tcpoint (Jan 21, 2020)

The Warden is a really nice compressor.  Takes some time to learn.  I can highly recommend the Cornish OC-1 and the Dinosaural OTC-201.


----------



## lcipher3 (Jan 21, 2020)

Second that on the Dinosaural OTC-201 - I built one from a pcb from Aion (Convex) and it's amazing.  2 knobs 2 switches
Its the only one I use - sold off every other compressor I had.
pedalpcb should do a pcb of it - I'd buy one here just to have a spare.


----------



## Dali (Jan 21, 2020)

Everything, including schematic seems available for OTC-201: https://aionelectronics.com/blog/tracing-journal-dinosaural-otc-201-opticompressor/


----------



## phi1 (Jan 21, 2020)

The aion aurora is a Ross style comp with lots of optional mods. Lots of compressors on the market are tweaked Ross circuits. 

If you want something a little off the beaten path, the 1776 bear hug is also a cool project.


----------



## Dali (Jan 21, 2020)

One of the few "real" pedal I own is a Pigtronix Philosopher Tone compressor and I never felt the desire to build any other compressor yet.

Do I really miss something? (honest and non-pretentious question)


----------



## benny_profane (Jan 21, 2020)

@Dali: Compressors can be a pretty personal decision. Unless you’re using it as an ‘effect’ and really want dramatic squash (I that case some can provide that better than others), use what works for you. The circuit choice depends on your needs, but also your rig and playing style. If you’re happy with it, I’d stick with it.

@TheSin: A very simple two knob compressor is available at madbean (the afterlife). I haven’t built it, but others seem to dig it.


----------



## lcipher3 (Jan 21, 2020)

>>The aion aurora is a Ross style comp with lots of optional mods. Lots of compressors on the market are tweaked Ross circuits. 
Yep - I built that one and didn't care for it.

>>Everything, including schematic seems available for OTC-201: https://aionelectronics.com/blog/tracing-journal-dinosaural-otc-201-opticompressor/
The aion Convex is the dual vactrol design.  Love it.

Here's mine (stuffed) into a 1590B


----------



## Gordo (Jan 21, 2020)

Constrictor is my fave.  Dead simple controls and very quiet


----------



## zgrav (Jan 21, 2020)

In addition to the Afterlife compressor, Madbean has the 4:1 which has a clean blend channel as well as a compressor channel, so you can blend the two channels to get the high gain and sustain.


----------



## Mularkey (Mar 29, 2020)

@zgrav Second that on the 4:1, excellent sound and great on acoustic instruments as well!

Has anyone had experience with both the 4:1 and the Dinosaural @lcipher3  Maybe? Or the Cornish OC-1? I see Aion has a project for that as well now.


----------



## Boba7 (Mar 30, 2020)

zgrav said:


> In addition to the Afterlife compressor, Madbean has the 4:1 which has a clean blend channel as well as a compressor channel, so you can blend the two channels to get the high gain and sustain.



The 4:1 is the best compressor I’ve tried. Stunning on electric as well as acoustic and various instruments. 
I compared it to the Diamond comp (18v) and preferred the 4:1. 
Ross based comps are quite colored, they dont work well with acoustic sources

The Empress comp is amazing, but big and expensive. Never tried the EQD, it’s supposed to be excellent.
But in terms of practicality, the 4:1 just cant be beat: sustain, dry volume, compressed volume. Easy. It really is that great


----------



## music6000 (Mar 30, 2020)

Maybe you should look at the recent PedalPCB *General Tso’s Compressor* ( Thorpy FX Fat General), Improved Dinosaural !!!
Plenty of Video's available.
It's next on my List to purchase!:


----------



## TheSin (Mar 30, 2020)

Mularkey said:


> @zgrav Second that on the 4:1, excellent sound and great on acoustic instruments as well!
> 
> Has anyone had experience with both the 4:1 and the Dinosaural @lcipher3  Maybe? Or the Cornish OC-1? I see Aion has a project for that as well now.


Built 2 Constrictor pedals over the weekend. I really like them! Simple controls and no noise. I have an Aurora I build from Aion too. Sounds good as well, but can get noise when sustain is turned up which I guess is normal. I got all the compressors I need for a while now.


----------



## Gordo (Mar 30, 2020)

There are so many good ones out there but the Constrictor edged out the others because it's quiet and has lots of volume on tap past unity.


----------



## Gordo (Mar 30, 2020)

Hmmmm...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 3, 2020)

You might want to wait for PedalPCB to release a clone of The Engineer's Thumb.


----------

